# Sears Ladies Sportflite



## Bikehaus (Aug 28, 2022)

Silly me, I posted this in the wrong thread originally. Just trying to figure out which Sears bike this is, it's rocking a sport flight chain guard and the color matches however I can't find a catalog number that corresponds with the number on the dropout looking for any insight


----------

